# weather stripping



## Zorro3

Hello! I'm a Spanish supervisor at a call center for Maintenance technicians. When resident's of our communities call in complaints, our agents have to write out work orders and dispatch them to a maintenance tech. We are not allowed to use slang or "Spanglish" and our agents have asked for a translation for Weather stripping. I'm not aware of a term in Spanish for that. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Chubby Penguin

Hi Zorra,

The correct word for Weather-stripping is "sellado" which in turn relates to windows and doors. "Sellado de puertas y ventanas"


----------



## TitoHL

Weather stripping = burlete
Vea: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=936494
y https://www.google.cl/search?q=burl...vmkFYmFkQen-oAY&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=785


----------



## k-in-sc

It seems like "sellado" also includes caulking.
Note that "burletes" can be plural, unlike "weatherstripping," which is always singular.


----------



## rodelu2

Zorro, do you mean weatherstripping the process or weatherstripping the material (foam, etc)? Different words in Spanish.


----------



## santitablack

Hola Zorro,
Encontré:

guarnición de tapajuntas; burlete
santitablack


----------



## Zorro3

Rodelu2, I am referring to the material. Our agents have been using "sellado de..." but they wanted to know if I knew of an exact translation. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## rodelu2

Zorro3 said:


> Rodelu2, I am referring to the material. Our agents have been using "sellado de..." but they wanted to know if I knew of an exact translation. Thanks for the help everyone!



In Uruguay the material, foam strip with adhesive backing is called "burlete".


----------



## Zorro3

Gracias a todos


----------



## k-in-sc

So what's the process?


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> So what's the process?



"Poner burlete en puertas y ventanas".


----------



## k-in-sc

I never would have guessed


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> I never would have guessed



Are we criollos clever or what?


----------



## k-in-sc

Definitely part of your charm


----------

